# Maximale Leitungslänge PS/2



## brossi_lgs (14 August 2006)

Morgen zusammen,

benötige mal ne Info: Es soll eine Tastatur sowie eine Maus an einen PC über PS/2 angeschlossen werden. Jedoch steht die Hardware nicht unmittelbar nebeneinander, sondern ca. 15 Meter auseinander. Kann man denn überhaupt die Tastatur/Maus über eine solche Distanz hinweg an einem PC betreiben? Finde im WWW keine entsprechenden Angaben dazu!


----------



## uncle_tom (14 August 2006)

Hallo,

also 15 m PS/2 Verlängerung kann man fertig kaufen. Also geh ich mal davon aus, dass es funktioniert. Die PS/2 Schnittstelle ist ja ne serielle Schnittstelle - und RS232 geht ja auch über 15 m ohne Probleme.

Probleme kriegst du aber vielleicht, wenn du das ganze im industriellen Umfeld (Störeinstrahlungen) betreibst. Also nach Möglichkeit ordentlich geschirmtes Kabel verwenden.

Mfg

uncle_tom


----------



## flyer (14 August 2006)

Hallo 

Bei uns ist das mit einer aktiven Verlängerung gelöst.

Auf der einen Seite ein Sender auf der anderen Seite ein Empfänger und dazwischen ein normales Netzwerkkabel.
Übertragen werden PS2 Maus, Tastatur, und Monitor.


Gruß

Flyer


----------



## flyer (14 August 2006)

Ich bin´s nochmal

Hab mal nachgeschaut, die sind bei uns von KVM und heißen EXTENDER.
Vielleicht kannst du es gebrauchen.

FLYER


----------



## kirk42 (14 August 2006)

Hallo , 

bei uns in der Schaltwarte stehen auf den Tischen auch nur Monitor mit

Maus und Tastatur, die Rechner sind 10m weiter in einem Schrank untergebracht und wir benutzen auch nur handelsübliche verlängerungen .

Nur bei der VGA-Verlängerung darf man es nicht übertreiben wegen der Qualität.

Gruss ThomasF


----------



## MSB (14 August 2006)

Wie verhält es sich bei diesen Verlängerungen eigentlich mit DVI,
anstelle von VGA, weil das VGA als analoges System nachlässt ist ja klar,
aber wie weit kann man DVI verlängern?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## knabi (14 August 2006)

DVI ist bei Verlängerungen wesentlich empfindlicher als VGA. Während es für VGA durchaus handelsübliche 30m-Verlängerungen gibt, die normalerweise (hochwertige Kabel) auch keine Probleme verursachen, ist bei DVI die Schallmauer schon bei maximal 10m erreicht, bis 20m geht's mit Verstärkern (KVM), alles darüber müßte dann mit den schon erwähnten Extendern abgedeckt werden, wobei Geräte für DVI selten und seeeeehr teuer sind  , schöne neue digitale Welt...
Die gleichen Probleme gibt's übrigens bei der HDMI-Schnittstelle, die DVI-ähnlich ist.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Houdini (15 August 2006)

Bei uns reicht mittlerweile schon ab einer PS/2 Länge von 7,5m die Signalstärke nicht mehr aus. Wir mussten dafür Verstärker einsetzen.
Betriebssystem XP pro SP2. Alte Rechner aus der Serie davor schafften noch 10m!!!!

Grundsätzlich ist bei DVI auf die Aufläsung zu achten. Bei 1280x1024 gehts mit 10m noch gut, bei 1600x1200 braucht man schon ein sehr gutes Kabel!


----------



## argv_user (15 August 2006)

*PS/2 Tastatur und Maus*

Von Monitoranschluss war doch in der ursprünglichen Fragestellung gar keine Rede, oder ?

Die beiden Anschlüsse arbeiten mit TTL-Pegeln, nicht RS232. Ich würde aber uncle_tom zustimmen und erstmal die Verlängerungskabel probieren. Mehr Geld kannst Du immer noch ausgeben...


----------



## mclear (15 August 2006)

*Es funktioniert!*

Hallo brossi_lgs!

Also wir haben gerade letzte Woche eine PS/2 Maus- und Tastaturverlängerung von je 20 Metern verlegt. Es kommt dabei sehr auf Qualität der Eingabegeräte an. Die Kabel sind handelsübliche PS/2 ST / BU Verlängerungen zu ca. 25 Euro das Stück. Da an dem PC nur ein PS/2 Steckplatz vorhanden ist musste noch ein Y-Stück eingekoppelt werden, was die Signalstärke nochmal herabgesetzt hat. Für die Tastatur ist dies unproblematisch gewesen, aber ich habe mindestens 5 verschiedene Mäuse ausprobiert bevor ich eine funktionierende gefunden hatte. Erstaunlicherweise ist das auch noch eine 20 Euro USB-Maus die mit USB/PS/2 Adapter geliefert wurde. Ist mir eigentlich jetzt noch Schleierhaft wieso gerade das USB-Gerät funktioniert und echte PS/2-Geräte tuns nicht.

Gruß mclear


----------

